# ماذا يحدث لو استخدمنا عدسات مكبره لتجميع الشمس



## ropin (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
خطرت عليه هذه الفكره والتى بالطبع خطرت على كثير منكم لانى لست متخصصا فى هذا المجال
وهى ماذا يحدث لو استخدمنا عدسات مكبره لتجميع الطاقه الشمسيه لتصبح اكثر حراريه
فمثلا لو استخدمنا 5 عدسات وتم تسليطها عى جزء معين فسوف تنتج طاقه حراريه 
مرتفعه يمكن ان تستخدم فى تسخين المياه حتى ولو فى الشتاء
ولاكن لى سؤال للخبراء 
هل اذا قمنا بتسليط الطاقه الشمسيه بهذه الطريقه على لوحه شمسيه تنتج مثلا 100 وات
هل سوف تزداد طاقة الكهرباء المنتجه الى مثلا 120 وات ام ستظل 100 وات فقط
وسؤال تانى بعد اذنكم
انا سمعت انى ممكن اعمل طاقه شمسيه عن طريق النحاس والمياه المالحه
ما الفرق بين هذه الطريقه وبين الالواح الشمسيه التى تباع بأسعار مرتفعه
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ropin (27 أغسطس 2011)

ما فيش ولا رد فى القسم خالص


----------



## youssif2 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

_فى حالة تسليط الضوء على الالوح التى تستقبل ضوء الشمس بواسطة عدسه تظل نفس الكمية التى ينتجها لوح الطاقه الشمسيه العبره بالواح الطاقه الشمسيه وليس بزياد درجة حرارة الشمس ... وتتم بواسطة العدسات المحدبه لتجميع الضوء فى حذمه واحده وانما فوتونات الضوء تتزايد على منطقه واحده فى الالواح المستقبله لضوء الشمس ولو ان زاد عدد الالواح لزادة الطاقه ...... مثلا .. بتكلفة 16مليار دولار نشر الواح طاقه شمسيه على مساحة 800الف فدان تنير ولاية كلفورنيا... ده مش ابتداع دى حقيقه ... وحاليا فى السعوديه يقوم بانشاء محطة توليد كهرباء تتولها شركة يبانيه ارجو الاطلاع فى بحث جوجل للاستفاده_ ......:81::16:


----------



## olde (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ميكوو (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

